# My Story



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi thereI won't go this time into detail about my problems, but I have typical IBS problems for 6 years now. Sometimes I get more scared and then I wonder around...I have just one question, if this is normal, I can not find any info...Ok, my stools are wierd, sometimes I have diahhroea, sometimes constipation (most of the time the first), but on vacation I allways have normal stools or a little constipation. Now I am more alert on my stool again and I see it is dual colour. Part of the same stool is ligher brown, part is darker brown, sometimes even pebbles inside soft stool. The dark brown is harder and the light brown is softer, but it is mixed in the same bowel movement. As I go 1-2 times daily now, I got scared (too much thinking isn't good), maybe this is blood? It is not black, it is not maroon, I see brown and as I say, the consistency is different, not only colour. But I got so scared thinking maybe I do bleed and this is like what happens when there is blood, part of the stool is darker and harder bacause some chemicals reaction with blood. Is that possible?Do any of you get such multicolored stools? Maybe this is something completely normal, I wasn't looking all the time.If anybody can shed some light, I would be gratefullYoursJerry


----------



## ChronicPain (Nov 16, 2010)

Blood in stool is usually "tar" like or "coffee ground" like...very blackish... not brownHope this helps


----------



## sarlm (Oct 27, 2010)

Jerry2000,I've had the same thing. I've had the works actually (at different times) mucus, oil, granules, multicolor, yellow, etc. From what my dr has said it's pretty normal for people with IBS to have different looking stools because of the way our guts don't process things properly. Blood is the only worrying thing, but it sounds like you don't have that so you're probably fine. You could always go to the dr and get some containers for stool tests if you are worried.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stool may have a mix from different meals.How stool becomes brown may be helpful to think about.It starts out liquid and yellow or green when it comes into the colon from the small intestine (depends on where in the yellow to green color your bile tends to run).As the stool goes through the colon the bacteria change the yellow or green pigments to dark brown ones, also the colon pulls water out.So stool that has had a bit more processing time will be darker and more solid than stool with less processing time, and stool from different meals may be mixed together, but not completely. Think of squishing together two colors of playdoh, you don't usually get a new even color with just a bit of squishing.For the most part stool is normally a bit weird and IBSers tend to look at it a lot more carefully than most people hoping that what comes out may explain what is going on inside. Unfortunately it doesn't tell you much and all the normal weirdness you never noticed before can make people worried.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanx for all the answers. I thought that stool should be one colour and one consistency in one movement. But I can have soft stool in the morning and in the afternoon I have small pebble stool with soft one.I have decided now to share my story:As I have burning inside my rectum for a year now and I felt some wierd bump 3-4 cm in the rectum I got very worried and start looking at the stool as you told. Looking at stoll it seems never calm a person :-( I hope if and when there is blood, it is evident more than 2 brown colours.Also before I have bowl movement this 14 days (when the burning is constant) I feel very uncomfortable for 30 minutes before I go to the toilet. Then it is ok (just inside it burns still). At night even the burning goes away, it is aggrevated by sitting. Warm bath helps, sauna helps, I am running 4km every day now and during running it doesn't burn. SOmetimes I feel I am imaginaring everything, but I am not.I did have thrombosed external hem. twice and my whole family is hemorrhoid by genetics :-(I do have a proctoscopy tommorow appointed and I am scared to death the lump I felt may be anal cancer. I am a cancer worrier. I still hope it is internal hem. though. I am 41 years old, nonsmoker, no anal intercouse. THe internal hem. wouldn't explain the burning pain in rectum though. I have used hem. medication and olive oil but putting my finger inside is painfull (no lumps first 4 cm) and I figured that it is better to leave it alone.I am still scared to death. I've had all kind of problems for the last 6-8 years. Now I am kind of "OK" (only rectal problem). 6 years ago I had such stomach burning I ended on gastroscopy. THey found a very nice stomach only... And I was a day before gastroscopy in such pain I couldn't sleep. Then it transferred to colon (mucus, flatulence to die of, mixing diahhroea and constipation)... I didn't want't to go to colonoscopy I was to afraid it is a terminal cancer. Over the last yeast it is better, no more mucus, no pain in abdomen. Or let's say rarely. No more nausea, 3 week nausea 6 years ago and I lost 8 kg :-( Last year I have this burning anal problem and bad feeling before emptying my bowel. I had such bouts in martch and june and till november I was better, just a small burning after going to the tolet.Now I gor scared again when feeling a lump before defecation when I tried olive oil I have early morning diahrroea (no mucus, no blood) and rectal pain all day long. And all day I think what could be wrong now. It obviously wasn't colon cancer killing me 6 years ago as I think I would be death by now.To sum up my introduction, this aren't only problem I got. Some of my joint are painfull (no swelling or redness just pain), like some finger joins. I've had so much pain in arm for 4 years I did all the tests, nothing found. 8 years ago before my gastro problem began I had 2 years of testicle pain. It was terrible, I did all the tests and go to urologist and found nothing. I had a burning pain on the tip of my penis, frequent urinating but no bacteria in urine. Then it stoped. Now it came again in november together with burning in rectum. I think rectal pain somehow goes to testacle pain, it transferred, but 8 years ago I had just testable pain and 1 year ago just rectal pain.Now I am more desperate than ever and my wife has enough of me and thinks I am nuts and there is nothing wrong with me. And that doesn't feel me better although I kind of understand her also.YoursJerryPS - Sorry about my language I am from Europe, English is not my native language.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Just something more... When I was on my worst 6 years ago and was at the gastro office the doctor told me he doesn't believe it is cancer. He said when cancer makes so bad symptoms I would already have 30 kg less and barely walk. That I couldn't be talking with him 6 months with such symtoms. He told me pain and troubles is not necessary reflection of the seriousness of the problems. He told me one can die without problems even more easily.The doctor was 50. He died a year later after a heart stroke. I was realy in shock and remembered his words.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Jerry,The dual colour of the stool is nothing to be concerned about.I think you have TMS (Tension Myositis Syndrome). Its a condition where the brain creates physical pain to distract you from your psychological issues. One of the classic signs of TMS is where the pain constantly shifts (as appears to be the case with you).Get on the "TMS Help forum" and see if you can relate to any of the posts.Jackmat


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jackmat said:


> Jerry,The dual colour of the stool is nothing to be concerned about.I think you have TMS (Tension Myositis Syndrome). Its a condition where the brain creates physical pain to distract you from your psychological issues. One of the classic signs of TMS is where the pain constantly shifts (as appears to be the case with you).Get on the "TMS Help forum" and see if you can relate to any of the posts.Jackmat


Thanx for the tip. I am more worried of the lump in the rectum 3-4cm inside and feeling 30 minutes before going to the bowel movement that something is wrong down there near end, but inside. I hope the brain doesn't kill me till tommorow (out of worries what the doctor will find) and I'll report back of course.I have never heard of TMS before. But you are correct, it does appear my last 10 years the pain is shifting. There is no good time, but now that the anus hurts I don't have "bowel problems" like flatulence, mucus etc... And yes, the funny thing (not so funny) was because I know when testacle pain stopped 8 years ago... It went away about 1 month (after 2 years of being miserable) after I went to the final test at urologist.I can hardly believe the brain can create pain where there is nothing wrong. I won't say I don't believe because I was in such pain after gastroscopy and my stomach was like a baby's the doctor told me. But the problems never seem to fade completely, I still have problem with stomach sometimes, with colon, with rectum, with urology, my joints still hurt (not the arm though)...Now I expect the doctor to find the 4cm of anus completely inflamed, if not... I may think to start believing in the TMS ... I'll check the forum if I can relate, thanx again fo the tip.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Please let us know how you get on.I have many similar symptoms to you. Particularly the varying consistency of stools, pain, worrying.. feeling OK when running, (because of the natural high maybe?). Constipation is the worst.I have been diagnosed with levator ani syndrome, which could be seen as being very similar to TMS. The cause could also be pyschological.I get a lot of pain just up inside. It could be the levator ani muscle. I have had bio feedback that has indicated my levator ani, a prat of the pelvic floor, is in spasm.I will be so interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

TummyDepressed said:


> Please let us know how you get on.I have many similar symptoms to you. Particularly the varying consistency of stools, pain, worrying.. feeling OK when running, (because of the natural high maybe?). Constipation is the worst.I have been diagnosed with levator ani syndrome, which could be seen as being very similar to TMS. The cause could also be pyschological.I get a lot of pain just up inside. It could be the levator ani muscle. I have had bio feedback that has indicated my levator ani, a prat of the pelvic floor, is in spasm.I will be so interested to hear how you get on.


Thanx. Well, I'll know in a day, at least know what proctologist find, this is not colonoscopy. I expect to find my rectum all inflamed, just from my feelings I have now (burning pain in rectum). I won't say the pain is so severe I could scream, but it is in a place that causes so much discomfort.In my earlier post I didn't mean to say I don't believe in TMS or psychological causes. But I believe more in a way that doctors don't know everything. If for example go back 30 year you hade milions of people with functional dyspepsia, that were supposed to be heathy or the mind made them fell bad in the stmach. Then they discovered Heliobacter Pylori and half of them could be cures and it wasn't the mind, but the bacteria they didn't know about.Why do people I talk with in real life most of the time say it is from psychological problems? Maybe I got psychological problems and worrying because of the pain. I still believe I would be a happy man if you take my health problems away. But as I say, I never say never... If tommorow the doctor will not find a major inflamation of the rectum I'll really have to rethink my beliefs.But before all of this started 6-8 years ago I got into serious poisioning from canalisation (I was renovating 40 year old bathroom). It was so bad I really thought I will die that day. I was vomiting and having water from behind for 12 hours - EVERY 5-10 minutes. I drank a little water and it got right through me I could feel cold water exiting my back... I had poisioned myself before and I had "stomach flu" before and after. But it was never like that day I thought I was going to die from sickness... And few months after... chronic problems began. Like I was a little poisioned all the time... Coincidence? Maybe there is something inside me doctors can't find because they can only find what the are looking for (yes, they can not look at blood and see if there is some bacteria inside, they have to grow it and look for it!) and making me this problems. Like Heliobacter did to people 30 years ago...Just my theory. Off to sleep...


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Jerry,Once you believe that you have a vulnerable spot in your body, THAT is where your brain deposits the pain. A lot of people suffer physical injuries and then long after its healed, they experience pain in that area (eg joint pain). Its mostly the brain doing that. Its good that you are finally having this lump looked at. It has obviously caused you great concern and your imagination is working overtime as a result.The PLACEBO effect occurs when a patient recovers on the basis of positive thought. Nocebo is the opposite of PLACEBO. Imagining horibble things going wrong with your body has a NOCEBO effect. If you know how powerful placebo can be, then consider how detrimental Nocebo is.Jackmat


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jackmat said:


> Jerry,Once you believe that you have a vulnerable spot in your body, THAT is where your brain deposits the pain. A lot of people suffer physical injuries and then long after its healed, they experience pain in that area (eg joint pain). Its mostly the brain doing that. Its good that you are finally having this lump looked at. It has obviously caused you great concern and your imagination is working overtime as a result.The PLACEBO effect occurs when a patient recovers on the basis of positive thought. Nocebo is the opposite of PLACEBO. Imagining horibble things going wrong with your body has a NOCEBO effect. If you know how powerful placebo can be, then consider how detrimental Nocebo is.Jackmat


Yes well... I agree with you. So you think if the doctor would mix some results of the lung tests and told me I have a lung cancer, I would be noticing I have breathing problems and I would start to feel I am going down because of cancer that is not there?


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

jerry2000 said:


> So you think if the doctor would mix some results of the lung tests and told me I have a lung cancer, I would be noticing I have breathing problems and I would start to feel I am going down because of cancer that is not there?


Yes - a stronger chance that it would happen.Some actors who have faked heart attacks (as part of a performance) have ended up having one.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jackmat said:


> Yes - a stronger chance that it would happen.Some actors who have faked heart attacks (as part of a performance) have ended up having one.


Aghhh, I can hardly believe :-((( So it is good I will chek this out today anyway.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Jerry,Enjoy a fascinating insight into this pain phenomenon. John Sarno is featured in this video, and it is the wisdom in his book which is responsible for my recovery.http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6660313127569317147


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jackmat said:


> Jerry,Enjoy a fascinating insight into this pain phenomenon. John Sarno is featured in this video, and it is the wisdom in his book which is responsible for my recovery.http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6660313127569317147


Thanx for sharing. But I think this syndrom is more about back and spine pain thatn rectum burning and testacle pain and such kind of pain.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

jerry2000 said:


> Thanx for sharing. But I think this syndrom is more about back and spine pain thatn rectum burning and testacle pain and such kind of pain.


No Jerry. It applies to ANY pain in ANY part of the body, which has been created by the mind.And in cases where the doctors find nothing, you should be more suspicious that it is in fact your mind playing tricks.Jackmat


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jackmat said:


> No Jerry. It applies to ANY pain in ANY part of the body, which has been created by the mind.And in cases where the doctors find nothing, you should be more suspicious that it is in fact your mind playing tricks.Jackmat


I agree mostly, but some things the doctors can not find (yet) but are there. Like my Heliobacter example. All the people who was mind playing tricks on them suddenly had a non-mind cause: A bacteria!


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am back from the doctor. It wasn't pleasant and he told me that he used a children proctoscope but I was still in tears of being uncomfortable and pain.HE FOUND NOTHING! Well, a little enlarged internal hemmorhoids is all he found, but this could not cause such problems and surning anus and being miserable before going to bathroom.... He suggested colonoscopy anyway, but from the talk with him I had a strong feeling it is just reccomended to show me there is nothing wrong, because he told me after colonoscopy I'll that western medicine can not help me and I need some other approach of some other medicine. I specifically asked him if I have some medical need at the moment for coloscopy and he told me if there is no blood usually no. But he told me he could check me only up to hemorrhoid line not further. And I asked him if this urges and rectum fulness are from this part of from higher and he told me it is usually this part (that was checked) that make urge to defecate and of course nothing above the hem. line could explain the burning rectum and testacle pain I have.I have to rething what I'll do. I don't want to go through some testing that I don't have any indication to go, it feels like problem is in my rectum (at least now, I've had mucus and bigger problems 6 years back, all you can imagine, but never any visibe blood).All in all, I think he felt what I felt by finger so it is not tumor. But my symptoms are unexplainable :-( I was in such bad thought this week I lost 4 pounds and I didn't sleep half night. Such waiting for the examination takes my life away I think. That is the reason I am hesitating to go to another "miserable" examination now. Ok, I understand him, before I go the medical causes can not be ruled out and the doctor must send you to all examinations he can before saying he can not do anything. But looking for myself I do see a pattern that is going on with me for last 6-8 years. As he told me, if there would be cancer in my bowel, I'd be dead by now.That's from me today, have to calm down...If the burning will stop in a few days or week, I'll really believe it is just my mind playing on me :-( I still remember how I lost weight before gastroscopy, how much nausea I had, how I almost fell of the bed the night before I had exam, and he told me I have stomach by the book. Never had any real inflamation because there would be scarves left. He told me I have a little acid too much, but just a little, for the Rupurut (this is our tablet that is over the counter and is as mild as it can be for the acid)...


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Thats good news Jerry. I have looked again at your original post in which you said "on vacation I allways have normal stools .."What does that tell you????All the best.Jackmat


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jackmat said:


> Thats good news Jerry. I have looked again at your original post in which you said "on vacation I allways have normal stools .."What does that tell you????All the best.Jackmat


It is not that simple. I did have rectal pain problem even on vacation this year. But I never have diahhroea and any significant problems, that's true. But my joints still hurt etc. And my vacation is not like an ordinary vacation. I am a self employed and have my own server which can not break, so I have to take notebook with me and every day I check if everything OK. That means I can not relax even on vacation, in some points vacation is a problem for me, because I have to go where there is internet connection and I worry if everything will be ok. I can say unfortunately that I can tell if vacation was good the last day of the vacation.Now it is 4am here. I don't have only bowel problems. Many days I sleep for 4 hours and I can not sleep any more. Yes, then I am sleepy in the middle of the day. Next days I sleep for 9 hours and I am even more sleepy. I am allways tired, maybe even more when I am in a state I sleep 9 hours and hardly get out of bed.So I guess there is something more going on with me than the bowels. Sometimes I think I have fibromyalgia :-( I don't know :-(


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

This can not be happening, since yesterday's examination it is only getting worse.I have big trouble before having bowel movement :-( No matter if there are only "winds" in the rectum or a little stool, it get's very uncomfortable. And the I pass just a liitle stool in a bowel movement and feel like the rest is still there. I am fraking out really. Could it be that such feelings are from some big tumor above rectum? I allways felt like my problem is near the anus inside, at least as near as proctoscope can see. Because even stiffing my rectal muscle hurts me and this muscle is cleary somewhere near the opening, at least not 10 incles away I guess...When I start having this false urges if I sit it is much worse, like I will need to go but I don't :-(And every day it is getting worse. I just fear I'll be unable to pass stoll any more because of blockage from something... Wierrd is, the little stool that comes out... today... was normal consistency, normal colour. I feared it would be bloody but it is normal, just the urges and the feelings with them are not normal.Anybody know something about what could cause something like this?Thanx


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

You are very similar to me. It is quite scary. I always have this burn. This need to go. Then we I try to go, there is nothing but tiny stools. Then I still feel like I need to go again. I look forward to days when I get empty. They are getting rarer.The more I think about it, the worse it gets. Stress, even if it is the cause, is certainly a factor.And no, I am confident you don't have a tumour above the rectum. I have your symptoms. I had a colonoscopy and it was perfect.Can I ask, when you eat do yo feel the food moves through you quickly. The problem isn't with transit? It is with getting it out once it gets to the end.....?


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, thanx for your thoughts. Nobody can be sure I can not have tumor only colonoscopy can prove it, and it is a 1-2 months waiting list...It is scary yes. I found out this is called like tenesmus. It can occur for many factors, unfortunately also with advanced colon cancer and Chrons diesese.To be honest, I've had this problems before but not so strong. The partly need to have BM but not enough was regular on my list. I think I can say the first thing that happened 6 years ago when it began was terrible spasm that I need to have BM but I get only mucus out! It happened only ONCE but it was scary, I was on vacation at that time.But today was the first time I went to toilet, made a very small BM and full of gas and was left feeling a pain inside somewhere near the muscle and the feeling I still need to go. Usually then I go later and make a large BM. But not today. Today the feeeling kind of passed without new BM. And that is scary for me because that means there is something inside obstructing my bowels now or what. I mena, I was free from symtoms from maj till 1. november. What can make such deterioration in 18 days? Again cancer comes to my mind :-( Unfortunately.About transition... I had all sorts of problems and I still do. Transition is sometimes problem. Many times when I lay in evening in bed I hear the voices (no not in the head) in my bowls, grumbling like the stoll would go up and down instead of only down. And many times I have BM immediately after waking up, usually too soft stools.But now yes, now it seems the problem is "stuck at the end", not in transit. Or better to say this: It seems that I start having problems immediately when the rectum starts to fill with gas or stool. That is my feeling it is happening. I can go all day or half day now with "only" rectal burning and when I tighten the muscle in anus I kind of feel something is inside or everything is swollen, but I see the real problem is this:Instead of getting like an urge to go, then have BM and the urge passes I am likeI go too early because the urge begins to feel when the stool is arriving there at the end. And that lasts for 30-60 minutes. It is like it is ready to go but I can not go yet. Then I finally go and there is 1/2 of stoll that used to be. And then I go again half day later. I go more often because I have BM without much in it.I would logically like in logic - expect I would have some rectal inflamation or something inside like a ball. That are my feelings.And I was positive doctor would found a inflamed anal canal and BIG hemorrhoids. But he found what he wrote as: "somewhat enlarged internal hems". I am wondering now how much is "somewhat". Is this large enough that hem would make me that miserable? I am a sensitive man in my head and in my nerves, but somewhat enlarged hem can not make me that miserable.Now I am wondering myself, and can not find this info: This muscle that I can contract voluntarily, I feeel the "swelling" around there and the urge. Where does the urge begin? I would think around there, internal sphincster (I think I mispelled that) and when the stool begins to go down there it brings preassure there. Somehow this pressure is now more of a pain and feels like swelling. I do wonder if tumor higher up can make this feelings down there, because I think the main urges to pass BM must be from the lower rectum. I can not imagine large bowel has a lot to do with urge to defecate. But I can be wrong.TummyDepressed: But you are telling me you feel sometimes simillar, like you have something there, and can not get it out, have small BM and large urges and you went to colonoscopy (whole large bowel one) and they didn't find a tumor or anything? Is that possible? It can not be my mind blocking stoll. That's what it feels like, like something is blocking my stool... And that is the miserable part, I fear when I go that one day I'll be unable to go and end up in Emergency room :-(I hope this can all be from "my mind", I find it better (not easier to solve) than cancer, but I have trouble believing that. I studied nature mathematics school, I believe in facts that can be seen, heard or measured. Now I am a computer programmer. Again analitic work. I really would had a hard time accepting I can feel a ball inside there that makes me uncomfortable with BM and there would not be anything. If I feel it it must be something there all my life of beliefs say.Sorry for the long letter again.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello friend. Yes, I have this feeling of a blockage. I have tenesmus. I have the feeling of a 'ball'. I have had a FULL colonoscopy and my bowel is perfectly healthy. I have been diagnosed as Levator Ani syndrome. Google it. I think you will find it interesting.Basically our pelvic floor is dysfunctional. Do you have frequent urination?I truly believe this is part physical, part pyschological. Something we cannot control. But stress doesn't help.The only thing that helps me, is excercise. I feel much better afterwards..... do you?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, for the most part other than blood in stools colon tumors, polyps, growths rarely cause much in the way of symptoms, especially before they start bleeding. Only when the tumor is very advanced do you start seeing symptoms, so if you've lived with something for awhile, it probably can't be from a tumor because you'd have been dead a few months after it started causing lots of obnoxious symptoms without treatment and things like pain would get much much worse fairly quickly once it started.Generally colon cancer is extremely rare in anyone under 50 other than people with a polyp disease (and you'd know if that genetic problem ran in your family as half of your kin would die of colon cancer usually in their 30's or 40's).IBS and other functional GI disorders, on the other hand, always cause lots of obnoxious symptoms and are quite common all age groups, but often more common to start in young adulthood than waiting until you are middle aged or elderly to show up.Often the problem with IBS is the nervous system is sending inappropriate signals. If someone can feel a hand that isn't there because it was amputated and their nervous system is just mucking up, it isn't that hard to imagine other glitches in the nervous system may make you feel things that aren't really there. Doesn't make it that you are imagining it, or your mind is making your body do that, but how it interprets the inappropriate signals can reinforce them or settle them down (so if they make you anxious and you focus on them they will feel worse than if you are calm and ignoring them).


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

TummyDepressed said:


> Hello friend. Yes, I have this feeling of a blockage. I have tenesmus. I have the feeling of a 'ball'. I have had a FULL colonoscopy and my bowel is perfectly healthy. I have been diagnosed as Levator Ani syndrome. Google it. I think you will find it interesting.Basically our pelvic floor is dysfunctional. Do you have frequent urination?I truly believe this is part physical, part pyschological. Something we cannot control. But stress doesn't help.The only thing that helps me, is excercise. I feel much better afterwards..... do you?


I am a programmer, I sit to much. But yes, I have been running before, not much though, but now that I have this "episode" I run for 4km every day. When I run it is better. When I sit it get's worse. Before BM when I sit it gets terrible as if my stool is pressing me somewhere, can't explain.Yes, as I wrote I had and have several urinary tract problems also, been "to the end here with exams" 8 years ago, found nothing :-( Now the most noticable is my pain in the testacles or better say in the area between testacles and anus (pelvis?). Sometimes I urinate at night and it is little urine but it burns me at the tip of my penis :-( In the morning it is ok. And I have this ache like everything is aroused and I am half "aroused" but in a bad sense of way. When this started now I sad to myself, it is like "prostatistis meets my rectum" syndrome :-/


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Well, for the most part other than blood in stools colon tumors, polyps, growths rarely cause much in the way of symptoms, especially before they start bleeding. Only when the tumor is very advanced do you start seeing symptoms, so if you've lived with something for awhile, it probably can't be from a tumor because you'd have been dead a few months after it started causing lots of obnoxious symptoms without treatment and things like pain would get much much worse fairly quickly once it started.Generally colon cancer is extremely rare in anyone under 50 other than people with a polyp disease (and you'd know if that genetic problem ran in your family as half of your kin would die of colon cancer usually in their 30's or 40's).IBS and other functional GI disorders, on the other hand, always cause lots of obnoxious symptoms and are quite common all age groups, but often more common to start in young adulthood than waiting until you are middle aged or elderly to show up.Often the problem with IBS is the nervous system is sending inappropriate signals. If someone can feel a hand that isn't there because it was amputated and their nervous system is just mucking up, it isn't that hard to imagine other glitches in the nervous system may make you feel things that aren't really there. Doesn't make it that you are imagining it, or your mind is making your body do that, but how it interprets the inappropriate signals can reinforce them or settle them down (so if they make you anxious and you focus on them they will feel worse than if you are calm and ignoring them).


Thanx for the answer. I agree with you very much yes. As I told before some doctors told me if I've had cancer I'd be dead by now (not treated). My problem is it is allways "something different" that seem to happen. Now if I have diahroea in the morning when I wake up and constipation in the evening I am not bothered, I've been there... If I have testacle pain, I am not bothered, because I did so much tests it hurst but I am not bothered. If I have burning pain in my anus I am even not bother any more, I've this on and off for a year!Now I am bothered because it seem to hurt me somewhere near the internal levator ani muscle (yes, I studied anatomy of the human colon, didn't help me...) and I feel like I have a golf ball inside and I only have a "mild hem", and that I seem not to be able to go to the toilet any more with having a normal BM (not tiny after 30 minutes of feeling a BM), that I worry. I never had such kind of symptoms. Colon cancer blockage could make something like this also, but I guess as you also told, in a late stage. I don't think I would be able to run 4km every day at that stage, I hope I am right. And since this new symptoms are worse by day, I worry of course. As you told, it goes quick once it starts if you have cancer. And I am a cancerphobic, doesn't help either.Perhaps I should look at this new symptoms not like on the new symptoms but same thing like is happening to me 6 years, different manifestation. Some other things are better, my stomach for example. Because yes, if I look at it that this is not something new, I probobaly won't dies from it. If I look like something started on Nov. 1st, I worry. But simmilar things happened to me half year ago, but milder (running too much times to bathroom, burning in rectum, testicle pain at the same time)...I probobaly would be better off this is the same thing all over again. And I fear that colonoscopy will not make piece in my mind, because the pain would go somewhere else or I start worrying is it my prostate. Prostate can also make rectum burn, such urges etc. So that leads me nowhere.And yes, I do seem to have all other symtoms there are just not blood in stool. But I fear to see it everytime :-( Maybe I miss it. But I read on many forums, you can't miss a blood in the stool... You don't need to needle hack stool to find blood if there is blood in stool. Being half colorblind to red doesn't help either. But I do see red, I just don't see it that good and right. I do see bright red, I see black, maroon could be a problem, but I think it is like magenta and I see magenta somehow at least like different from stool colours (beginning of my topic).


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

jerry2000 said:


> I am a programmer, I sit to much. But yes, I have been running before, not much though, but now that I have this "episode" I run for 4km every day. When I run it is better. When I sit it get's worse. Before BM when I sit it gets terrible as if my stool is pressing me somewhere, can't explain.Yes, as I wrote I had and have several urinary tract problems also, been "to the end here with exams" 8 years ago, found nothing :-( Now the most noticable is my pain in the testacles or better say in the area between testacles and anus (pelvis?). Sometimes I urinate at night and it is little urine but it burns me at the tip of my penis :-( In the morning it is ok. And I have this ache like everything is aroused and I am half "aroused" but in a bad sense of way. When this started now I sad to myself, it is like "prostatistis meets my rectum" syndrome :-/


This is amazing. I get this 'half aroused' sense as well. You are right. It is not pleasant. Something is affecting our whole area down there. I can only assume it is the pelvic floor as this connects all the areas....... I also get the burning.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

TummyDepressed said:


> This is amazing. I get this 'half aroused' sense as well. You are right. It is not pleasant. Something is affecting our whole area down there. I can only assume it is the pelvic floor as this connects all the areas....... I also get the burning.


Yes, this half aroused states in my case means also that I have a fast and good erection (better than normal!) and fast orgasm, but the feeling is not that good, it is like I am kind of sick down there. Like I was aroused in a bad way.But I had 2 years of this problems 8 years ago. Then it stoped for 5 years and I had gastro problems. Now I have both for a year. At least this was the first attack of the half aroused down there symptom. I regulary get testicle pain if I have anal burning. Doctors told me it is no nerve conected but it must be in me. If I have burning just 5 minutes after BM it is ok, but like now when I have constant burning, my testacles also are in pain. Left more. I guess because I have a 1cm cist on the left one and hydrocele. And that can make me more sensitive there I guess...


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

I dont really find I want to have sex with my symptoms, do you?


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

jerry2000 said:


> This can not be happening, since yesterday's examination it is only getting worse.


Jerry,There are 2 parts to your brain - one is conscious and the other is subconscious. For ease of explanation lets call your subconscious mind Anna.Anna will listen and try to do whatever you tell it to do. If you consciously think that there is something wrong in your rectum, Anna will try to produce symptoms. When this first started (8 or so years ago) Anna was probabably trying to do you a favour and create this pain to distract you from whatever was dominating your life at that time. And Anna succeeded. This "distraction" has worked for 8 years.Now, whenever Anna's methods are challenged, it will offer great resistance and TEMPORARILY make things worse for you. In other words, when the doctor told you, there was nothing there but a hemorrhoid, Anna became defiant and aggressive in its denial of this new evidence. If you acknowledge that this worsening is caused by Anna, it will only be brief (one or two days). But you must acknowledge it (refer to My profile for details on how). If you don't, you are giving Anna what it wants! Anna feeds off your misery, because thats when it knows its succeeding in its job of distracting you!Jackmat


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

TummyDepressed said:


> I dont really find I want to have sex with my symptoms, do you?


Unfortunately not really :-(


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jackmat said:


> Jerry,There are 2 parts to your brain - one is conscious and the other is subconscious. For ease of explanation lets call your subconscious mind Anna.Anna will listen and try to do whatever you tell it to do. If you consciously think that there is something wrong in your rectum, Anna will try to produce symptoms. When this first started (8 or so years ago) Anna was probabably trying to do you a favour and create this pain to distract you from whatever was dominating your life at that time. And Anna succeeded. This "distraction" has worked for 8 years.Now, whenever Anna's methods are challenged, it will offer great resistance and TEMPORARILY make things worse for you. In other words, when the doctor told you, there was nothing there but a hemorrhoid, Anna became defiant and aggressive in its denial of this new evidence. If you acknowledge that this worsening is caused by Anna, it will only be brief (one or two days). But you must acknowledge it (refer to My profile for details on how). If you don't, you are giving Anna what it wants! Anna feeds off your misery, because thats when it knows its succeeding in its job of distracting you!Jackmat


I try not te fear that I will need to have BM and if I will be able to or not. I guess buying that "all about rectal cancer" book also would just feed "Anna" ;-)Problem is, it may be rectal cancer until I do colonoscopy (1-2 months) I won't know for sure. I could be having it now because symtoms are different and I didn't have it 6 years ago. I mean, I can have gastro problem for 30 years and on year 31 I could get cancer on top of that.The gastro problems did happen in an unfortunate circumstance though :-( The problems started when my wife was pregnant for 5 months. And that is not the whole part. I was very scared of having a baby (I know it is wierd but I admit it). Urology problems were before that, but even before she wanted a baby and I was scared :-( But now I have a lovely child and I am not scared, but the problem never went away for more than a few months so I guessed there is something else.Thanx for listening. Today I had problems even in sleep :-( Lots of flatulence, I could feel gargling in my bowels, nausea... ;-( So I don't want to eat much if I am nauseated and I loose 2 kg and then I got scared again. At least that is what happened 6 years ago. I had nausea for months :-( It was really terrible, nausea is one of the worst feelings for me. After 1 month of nausea 6 years ago I started shaking and I ended in ER. They found nothing and they told me it was panic attack. I do not deny it. I admit if I am nauseated for a month I start to feel like I am going to die and I started shaking. It is just that I believed that panic attack was RESULT of the nausea and stomach problems not the cause of it. I first had all the problems and then I had a panic attack.Some moth ago I stopped watching TV with my consciousness. Especially news. They report only bad news. It makes me feel so bad. I know denial want help the world but first I need to help myself.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

One thing that is wierd is that...I was better this year. I remember I was feeling great over the summer and september. Because I know my skin on my face (I have sebhorreic dermatitis) was bothering me the most and I was trying to find some new remedies for that. When "gastro" strikes me I don't think about skin! Skin won't kill me, it is just annoying and pain etc...And when things are not that bad I am not in a "cancer worry state" overnight. As I told I had rectal pain for a year, but that didn't seem to bother me so much to start worrying. I got bothered now in november when I saw the "prostatistis" symptom together with rectal pain and wierd feeling before going to the toilet and straining to much but the stool is soft. And I told to myself, it must be some big hem down there. But now I really got scared that there was nothing there except mildy swollen internal hems. And of course if I have pain during and after BM and it feels like the passage is somewhat... inflamed, feels like it, I started thinking rectal cancer again. Now if it gets any better I'll loose that fear because cancer never gets any better.Jackmat: I know nobody can be sure even doctors when they examne you, but I see you do think pretter confident even without colonoscopy it is nothing major down there. And forget about the statistics, no we don't have the family tradition of cancer in 30's and 40's, I am non smoker, I don't eat much processed food, I am 41... The statistics is on my side. But you know what a bit... statistics can be. My sister in law has an ilness that only 3 other people have in my country... It seems you immediately was looing at ALL the symptoms over the last 6-8 years as a whole, not like this time after 6 months beiong ok for the most part there is something different. But if I start ignoring symptoms for years now that will kill me. I'll not go to a doctor any more and at the end, I'll get something and I'll be too late and everybody will be asking: why did you wait so long?


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't believe I was ever so scared in my life as I am now. I went out with a car in driving is terrible because it makes me want to have a bowel movement but it is false alarm.After an hour I went and made a little stool. In the morning stoll was soft and unicolour, now the stool was multicolor with parts of harder ones. And I believe I saw blood. But as I am half red colour blind I can not be sure. I am sure there was white mucus on the top of the stool. I guess intestine makes mucus if I feel the urge to go for too long. It wasn't the first time I have white mucus (it's not like the toilet was full of mucus, it was more like there were some mucus on the stool. It was clearly separated from the stool.The blood or "blood" I saw was not the kind that would be mixed with mucus, that would be bright red and half liquid and half mucus. It was more like there were spots in stool that were redish. But usually this is like from eathing tomato or something and it is not part of the stool, but this time it seemed like it was on top of the stool (this colour was not inside stool) like a tiny layer which wasn't the food as I could easily mixed it with stool... There was nothing red visable on the toilet or on the paper or my anus.Anyway I am now scared to death it must be rectal cancer, with all this urges and pain when having BM and not going better. Too many times I heard people say: "What he dies of cancer. How can this be, I saw him last month, he was ok." I looked at the literature, there seems to be one other disease with simmilar symptoms, and that is proctitis or the inflamation of the rectum (not anus, rectum, that is further up). I seem to fit this symptoms well also.I think I should be thinking more on the proctitis side than cancer side, as I had simmilar symptoms (just now the tenesmus is more severe and I really make small stools now, now I have mucus / maybe blood) but it is not ENTIRELY new symptomatics. That would suggest maybe I have Chrons etc. that makes my rectum hurt, not cancer.Maybe I should put 3x stool on test in a lab to check if I have blood or not, that I could get soon next week. But I they find blood I think I will have a stroke. Because that would mena something very serious as hems are ruled out :-/


----------



## Kim_C (Nov 19, 2010)

jerry2000 said:


> Thanx for all the answers. I thought that stool should be one colour and one consistency in one movement. But I can have soft stool in the morning and in the afternoon I have small pebble stool with soft one.I have decided now to share my story:As I have burning inside my rectum for a year now and I felt some wierd bump 3-4 cm in the rectum I got very worried and start looking at the stool as you told. Looking at stoll it seems never calm a person :-( I hope if and when there is blood, it is evident more than 2 brown colours.Also before I have bowl movement this 14 days (when the burning is constant) I feel very uncomfortable for 30 minutes before I go to the toilet. Then it is ok (just inside it burns still). At night even the burning goes away, it is aggrevated by sitting. Warm bath helps, sauna helps, I am running 4km every day now and during running it doesn't burn. SOmetimes I feel I am imaginaring everything, but I am not.I did have thrombosed external hem. twice and my whole family is hemorrhoid by genetics :-(I do have a proctoscopy tommorow appointed and I am scared to death the lump I felt may be anal cancer. I am a cancer worrier. I still hope it is internal hem. though. I am 41 years old, nonsmoker, no anal intercouse. THe internal hem. wouldn't explain the burning pain in rectum though. I have used hem. medication and olive oil but putting my finger inside is painfull (no lumps first 4 cm) and I figured that it is better to leave it alone.I am still scared to death. I've had all kind of problems for the last 6-8 years. Now I am kind of "OK" (only rectal problem). 6 years ago I had such stomach burning I ended on gastroscopy. THey found a very nice stomach only... And I was a day before gastroscopy in such pain I couldn't sleep. Then it transferred to colon (mucus, flatulence to die of, mixing diahhroea and constipation)... I didn't want't to go to colonoscopy I was to afraid it is a terminal cancer. Over the last yeast it is better, no more mucus, no pain in abdomen. Or let's say rarely. No more nausea, 3 week nausea 6 years ago and I lost 8 kg :-( Last year I have this burning anal problem and bad feeling before emptying my bowel. I had such bouts in martch and june and till november I was better, just a small burning after going to the tolet.Now I gor scared again when feeling a lump before defecation when I tried olive oil I have early morning diahrroea (no mucus, no blood) and rectal pain all day long. And all day I think what could be wrong now. It obviously wasn't colon cancer killing me 6 years ago as I think I would be death by now.To sum up my introduction, this aren't only problem I got. Some of my joint are painfull (no swelling or redness just pain), like some finger joins. I've had so much pain in arm for 4 years I did all the tests, nothing found. 8 years ago before my gastro problem began I had 2 years of testicle pain. It was terrible, I did all the tests and go to urologist and found nothing. I had a burning pain on the tip of my penis, frequent urinating but no bacteria in urine. Then it stoped. Now it came again in november together with burning in rectum. I think rectal pain somehow goes to testacle pain, it transferred, but 8 years ago I had just testable pain and 1 year ago just rectal pain.Now I am more desperate than ever and my wife has enough of me and thinks I am nuts and there is nothing wrong with me. And that doesn't feel me better although I kind of understand her also.YoursJerryPS - Sorry about my language I am from Europe, English is not my native language.Have you ever been checked for an anal fissure? I thought the burning, pain was just hemorrhoids too, suffered from it for 2 yrs and was told that it was just hemorrhoids. I tried the sitting in warm water and all that too. It just got worse and so did the bleeding felt almost like I was constantly sitting on razor blades, I couldn't sit, stand or lay in any position to get comfortable, bowel movements were awful. I finally saw a surgeon who said I had an anal fissure, a tear in the sphincter muscle, it was torn and the nerve was exposed. He scheduled surgery the next morning, I also had 4 large internal hemorrhoids that he addressed. It was a painful procedure and recovery was long and pain full, but it did help with the razor blade feeling. I still have flares of hemorrhoids but that awful, unbearable pain is gone. Good luck.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

No I haven't... Doesn't the proctologist check for fissure? Doesn't a proctoscope see it?I have to get together I think and I allready ordered a occult blood home test which reacts to hemoglobin. It is more expensive than doctor's check (20 EURO) but I guess it not less precise. s the toilet was not full of blood the really only answer I think is to check if when stool looks the most suspicious.So as I understand only hemoglobin reacts to this, so no matter what I it it reacts only to blood? Anybody knows?


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

jerry - don't you see that we have the same symptoms and I have had every check for cancer.It is most probably pevlic floor dysfunction. Tell me, do you also struggle when wiping after a BM?Also,Jackmatt, if you believe symptoms are psychological, who do you monitor your diet so closely?


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

You didn't have blood. Well, maybe I didn't have either, it were just like spots of different colour in stool which were the same consistency as the rest but still different colour, so I got scared. It was not like I had bloody mucus or something on my toilet. Only after I examined the stool I found suspicios colour that could be red. And it wasn't something I eat, because then it is usually apiece that you can separate from the stoll, this I could "blend" in the stool and dissapeared. So what could be different colour on the stool like a spot and same consistency if it was not blood...I got so scared yesterday I had urges till 4pm and I went 3 times. In the morning it was soft and didn't see any different colour in the afternoon like allways if was multicolour some white mucus and this suspicios points of (red?) colour. When there is very little red I don't see it very well, I am red colour blind. I do see bright red or mucus in red etc.I started running yesterday and made 2 times of 4km. I am telling myself if I can run 8km in one day, I can not be a last cancer stage... It helps a little.After BM I struggle because I feel there is a ball left in me and from the first BM in the morning I have burning pain. But since proctoscopy there is not so much burning pain, it is more like stabbing pain and I can also trigger it when I tightnem my levator ani muscle. It hursts inside the muscle.Today it is 11am and I didn't have BM and this I hope is a good sign. I don't dare to sit down at all today, I went running and I looked at this forum and I am closing down computer again till evening, it is saturday and better to spend my day away from all the cancer topics I was reading I think.I've had for 2 days also lower abdominal pain that I didn't have in months. But the night was good without any pain, even stretching my muscle in the morning didn't hurt. It all depends when first BM starts I'll see if it is better or not. If I need 60 minutes of BM to put a piece of me outside it is not better.I'll go with my son now to the "house of experiments", he is 5.5 and he loves it. I am just scared of the driving to there, because at least last days driving (sitting like that) made me so severe pain and false BM :-(((See you, thanx for the support.PS - No, wiping doesn't hurt me after BM. Tightening the muscle when I stand up does.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello Jerry - I did have blood a while ago. I think it was from straining too much! I always find the longer I can wait in a day without a BM, the better. I think we are very similar.......


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't strain very much. But since I was in proctoscopy my lower abdomen hurts me, I have too much gas and gas wakes me at night.And yes, yesterday I had a relatively good day because I didn't have BM till evening. Driving a car was like I had something inside but I didn't sit much and it was relatively ok. Today I had BM in the morning the minute I woke up and sice I have some burning again. The most I fear that I'll have to go again today. For me normal is 1 BM a day. With no white mucus as I have now.And before I go to BM sometimes I feal a sharp pain somewhere inside and it scares me.We do have a lot of simmilar symptoms. But you have a big advantage at the moment: you had colonoscopy allready so you know you don't have cancer. I don't know if I am scared more of colonoscopy or what they'll find. I think the second. Yes, definitely the second.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Have the colonoscopy. I promise it will be clear.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Try to learn from your IBS history.Of all the OTHER diseases you suspected you had over the past 6-8 years, how many times have you been right? Jackmat


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jackmat: I guess none of the times, but I just had pain. Let me illustrate. I am honest to say now it all depends wheather I do have blood in stoll or not. If I do it is not like the other times, I didn't vomit blood when I had stomach problems, I didn't urinate blood when I had urinary problems etc... Blood can never be from your head, never. On the other hand, if I don't have blood and I feel a ball in my rectum, pain when stool is passing, burning anus pain, urge to defecate when sitting or driving... I do admit it can all be "from my head". I would say than I am a kind of mad. I would say it is simmilar to having hallucinations. It all depends on the blood. I ordered stoll home tester that reacts to hemoglobin in the blood to put the end to this question, I'll get it sooner than be in line for colonoscopy.Last 2 days I had night chills. NOT sweats, but chills. I am so cold and my wife says it is like every other day. I tried looking what does night chill means, guess what, it can be late cancer symptom :-( No, I didn't look cancer symptoms and act acordingly, it was vice versa. I guess it is good I don't have night sweats with chills.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyway, thanks to my 2 virtual friends TummyDepresed and Jackmat for keeping me up. I hate to admit my wife doesn't understand me. She tells me I just seem to wander around for the last week doing nothing and that she also has pain sometimes here and there and not making a fuss about it. And I just can not say to her that I am "wandering around" for a week now because my feelings are apart from the phisical problems, summaried in 1 sentance: "I feel like I am on a death sentance without possibility for paroll walking around. Colonoscopy feels like a judge that will tell me when I am being executed". I don't know if it is real or justified fear, but this are my feeling now. This feelings started after proctoscopy when they didn't find a major cause of my problems and when I thought I may have seen blood on my stoll in small red specks that could be mixed with the rest of the stool simply (so no hard piece of a vegetable or different brows due to different stool consistency).I do understand that living like that makes me open to many other problems. If you fell you'll probobaly be dead soon I guess you can feel chills in the night. I don't know.THe fact is someone doesn't like me very much. As the test for col. is at least 14 days away if I am lucky in line I thought I'll have the blook test by tommorow but the store told me they don't have it till 1st december. Bah. I ordered now 3 times cheaper the same test from UK. I hope to get it in 3-4 days.It's so hard to feel normal if you fell like this. If only my symptoms would turn to better like some other times I had some problems and were better later on it's own. This would be reassurance that perhaps it is not cancer. Cancer never get's better.Thanx for listening.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Is there any way in this forum to change the topic subject from "multicolor stool" to: "my story"?


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

I had blood streaming from my colon at one stage, Jerry. And the doctor had a grim look on his face when he examined me.Thanks for the encouragement doc !So, he arranged a colonoscopy for me and guess what - they found a polyp, removed it, and alls well.There's nothing wrong with your body Jerry - the problem is elsewhere. And, I'll bet you a virtual dollar, that I'm right .Jackmat


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jackmat: Yes I know about polyps, but the are usually asimptomatic (except blood). If my problems are from something wrong in the colon or rectum it is a late stage. But until I know if it is blood I can still hope it's my mind "only".How terrified were you waiting for the col.? How did you deal with the anxiety? In my country they don't want to give any sedation :-( But I think it is wrong, because why must I suffer and be tight and have bad feelings, if they could give me something that would be easier on me :-( As I understand whole Europe doesn't sedate and whole USA sedates on this procedure. And I don't mean full narcotics to not feel anything, i know you have to cooperate. I mean the sedation, that you are less scared and it bothers you less ;-) If you know what I mean.Today we had sun first time in weeks. I went out and ran twice, today it was 10km. I keep telling myself if I can run 10km I can not be dying from cancer. But I heard many stories how one dies of cancer and I asked myself: "But I saw him last month, he was OK". And as I do not know anybody very close with cancer, I don't know how much you can ran if you have a serious disease, I just know you are rapidly deteriorating.But... if brain can kill a person I would also be dead I think :-/Jerry


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have to mention one thing. Proctologist gave me some "candles" (I am not sure if in English they are said so, little "airplane bombs" that you put inside your back) for submitting the proctitis or inflamation and tablets that shrink capilares. I must say I can not palpate hemorrhoids any more. But other than that, the sensation on defecation is just not right in the back, I can not explain it, stil like I have some lump in the way :-( I can have half BM hard and then mushy diahhroea soft in the second part :-(I just wanted to say if there is inflamation somewhere the medication is not helping :-( But of course if there is cancer the medication wouldn't work, would it? And nearing 42 I am the right age also. Well, statistics you know how they are... until you don't have something they are good. My sister in law has a disease in lungs that only 3 people in my country of 2 mil. have...


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

TummyDepressed, as you've done colonoscopy already, maybe this can cause your problem (and mine if I can live through col.).http://www.pudendalhelp.com/symptoms.htmlMaybe you saw this, just found a link and share it here.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

jerry2000 said:


> But... if brain can kill a person I would also be dead I think :-/


Jerry, I've haard of actors inducing a heart attack while portraying a character having a heart attack. I've seen people fake a limp and then seen them limping for real the following day. Yes, you do have to be wary of what you suggest to the brain, but I'm referring to your constant negative and pessimistic state; I'm not for the slightest moment suggesting that thinking "Cancer" (as you constantly do), would create such a disease. With regard to the colonoscopy, put yourself on a cancellation list or find someone else to do it. Its unreasonable to have to wait so long for something thats worrying you so much.Jackmat


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

jerry2000 said:


> TummyDepressed, as you've done colonoscopy already, maybe this can cause your problem (and mine if I can live through col.).http://www.pudendalhelp.com/symptoms.htmlMaybe you saw this, just found a link and share it here.


Thanks Jerry - this is very interesting. It is very similar for the symptoms of Levator Ani syndrome. You may find this interesting:http://www.ibs-life.com/levator-ani-syndrome.htmlI wish I could help you more, but it will be only be 14 days.... then you will have the all clear for the colonoscopy.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

TummyDepressed said:


> Thanks Jerry - this is very interesting. It is very similar for the symptoms of Levator Ani syndrome. You may find this interesting:http://www.ibs-life.com/levator-ani-syndrome.htmlI wish I could help you more, but it will be only be 14 days.... then you will have the all clear for the colonoscopy.


Do you have urgency for very little stool sometimes? I have urgency immediately wnem I wake up. Never before I fully wake up but right after I do. And in the evening I have lots of flatulence, and spasms in my colon making noises, like the stool would go up and down instead of just down.And I am scared to go to the toilet now. There is such wierd feeling in my sphincter muscle (internal) I don't know what to think. Fearing to go to the toilet is not a good thing I guess.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, always. Urgency with little stool and normal stool. It is so annoying. I don't know if I will ever feel good again.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

And you have most troubles with sitting? And things are better in the morning than in the evening? And things usually degrade after first BM in a day?


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi there again...I got 3 tests for stool sample to do at home. I am preparing myself to do it, first tommorow. I am scared to death if there will be blood or not. This means to me to live or die.My symptoms has changed a little. I still have anal burning, but less and my testacles are better. I still feel like something is inside my rectum, but I can at least drive.I've got new symptoms now for the past 5 days. I have DIAHRROEA EVERY morning, immediately when I wake up. I have cramps and spasms all day and 1 bowel movement in the morning only. I hear and feel the intestines gargling and making sounds all day. It is making me crazy and killing me :-( When I had severe rectal problems I had multicolor stool, not too soft and urgency several times a day. I have now diahhroea in the morning and after it it is better for some time. No urgency any more and tenesmus for now.How can the symptoms change?Maybe I am just trying to be cheerfull, but this is not 100% that it is cancer? Aren't the symptoms a little wierd? But it can be Chrons or colitis, inflammation? If there is blood...I'l test tommorow morning and let you know.YoursJerry


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Jerry - what is the latest news?Yes, I do have all the symptoms you outline. Exactly. And as in your last post, my symptoms can change a lot! What is happening now?


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have decided not to take the stool test, becuase if it is positive I'll be frustrated even more and if it is negative I won't be sure even then :-( So I suffer for nothing. I have to go to colonoscopy directly.I fear it because I had pain in my rectum for 10 days after proctoscopy. Now it is better, not good but I can drive again.My symptoms have shifter to every day "first thing in the morning when opening my eyes diahrroea", ONCE only and all day no more BM. Apart from that I have terrible and I mean TERRIBLE flatulence and gargling all day long and it is making me full of anxiety.The rectum is painfull, when I put some creme, I can feel the muscle is in pain but there is of course no lumo or anything.I don't know what is wrong with me. But as far as I know cancer does not shift symptoms like that and nothing gets better in that case. I don't know what to think any more.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

You have what I have. Our experiences are incredibly similar. I use cream also and can feel a pain in the 'muscle'. And gargling is terrible. Also after proctoscopy - I have had a few - I also have about a week of extra pain. Did you mention to any of your doctors about pudendal neuralgia or levator ani?


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

No, my doctors first want me to take colonoscopy. Please tell me, if we are simmilar - how painfull was coloscopy for you? But you were sedated, right? How long did you have extra problems after colonoscopy? I fear the extra problems, but my doctor told me proctoscopy is in some ways worse, because it is rigid and it goes only 14cm but it hurst more. Now I am not sure what to expect.I remember for a few years now, before I have morning diarrhoea I usually have a slight nausea. After BM it is better.I did test of the food intolerance. Of couse I am not alergic to ANY of the foods I was tested including gluten, milk, oat, nuts etc etc. But I expected that, because sometimes I can eat everything and be better sometimes I am not good no matter what I eat. Last month was terrible for me. But I guess that this are the same "bouts" that I had in febraury and may this year and november 2009.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello - I am sorry it has taken me so long to respond.I have a lot of examinations.... colonscopy, proctoscopy and now I have bio-feedback every two weeks... this involves a lot work in the rectal area...I have to say, I think they are OK. I can cope.. and I think you will as well.I didn't have sedation for the colonoscopy as I wanted to drive home straight afterwards. I find the sensations weird, a little uncomfortable, but the pain is bearable. You will be OK. I think you put up with worse pain every day.When are your tests...


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanx. Would you say proctoscopy is more painfull than colonoscopy (although I know the preparation is for coloscopy and it takes longer). I was in such a pain in proctoscopy...I was in mental stress this days. I have to wait colocopy till next year I went through MENTAL pain in doing all tests around it. I thought if I fear advanced cancer, I'll take a look. Advanced cancer usually makes high CEA (I know it is not 100%) but it is 80%...I did the 3 occult blood tests on consecutive days, no blood was found. I did my whole blood test, PSA and CEA levels are normal.I do have too much bilirubin in blood but else the liver tests were ok.I do hovever have TOO MUCH IRON (which suggests I am not loosing any blood)... I had too much iron before and I think I have to check for it thouroughly with other tests. Too much iron is not good, makes free radicals, fatigue etc...I had to promise my wife though that I'll go to the psychiatric counseling of my fear. She says I fear too much and I need to cope with cancer fear and anxiety.To make letter short, I know any of my tests I did now are not exclusive in something terrible in my bowels, but no occult blood (with wierd stool today, soft and hard mixed again and pain in abdomen at night), no iron deficiency, low CEA... And symptoms that come and go... I can safely assume it is OK to calm down a little. With a tolerable margin of error I think I should say I don't have colon cancer. I can still be wrong but I think nothing point in that drection.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have forund out something... It is all going in cycles, EXACT cycles...Now I am in a cycle where I can hardly drive as I feel I have a ball in my anus and will get bowel movement. My testacles hurt a lot as if all the bottom would be inflamed. I have no diahhroea in this stage, but I need to go many times a day for a little. There is no mucus and no blood, just urges and feeling my bottom is swollen, but I can feel no internal hemmohoids or anything.It is desperated. The "diahhroea" phase is better, I go in the morning and that's it. Yesterday before this phase there was nausea phase, I had nausea for 12 hours, fell asleep nauseated and woke nauseated :-( But nausea didn't wake me.I need some sort of diagnose, some reassurance it is not a big thing. Colonoscopy has been postponed till next year, too much urgent cases :-(Oh well... Why nobody knows what goes in such cycles? I can not be the only one...


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas and healty New Year I wish all of you sufferers here on this forum...Today I'd like not to talk about my symptoms (which are in a "ulcerative proctitis" state - urgency, hard to drive or sit, feeling my rectum is swolen, mucus...) but about another think.What bothers me the most, maybe even more that the whole pain and other things I suffer is the psychological issue. I mean the "no diagnose" issue. This is I think deliberating for me and also for my family. First of all for me. I am constantly looking for what is wrong and not finding peace in mind. I am not saying I want to be diagnosed of some Chron's disease or whatever else, but I do have problems and having a "paper" would certanly let me focus from trying to figure what is wrong with me to coping with what I am diagnosed with.Also my family. >Today I barely sat in the car for half hour. I am seen as a "nothing is wrong with you" from my wife and everything I say she says: "It is all in your head". The fact is nobody knows that. Even if doctors on col. find nothing it doesn't mean I have nothing. Look at it this way: Before they found Heliobacter x milion people did have "all in the head", after they found this bacteria suddenly half of the x people got a diagnose and could even be cured. EVen if it is only in my head, I'd still like to have a paper that this is the only thing that is wrong with me (a diagnose that I feel pain and urge to defecate because of my brains). I don't think I'll get this diasnose either. If I would have a paper, and I have a bad day my wife would see me as a bad day in my ilness and hold my hand and say to me: "You'll get through it, you are strong." Now the wife says: "You have nothing, stop moaning and listening to yourself". Do you see the major difference? For me and for my close ones?I feel like I lost someone who didn't die but is lost. You never know if he/she will come back or not, they say you have to find a conclusion to things to put them to rest. I think this ilness or "ilness" must also have some diagnose else I am just wondering in time...I don't know, as the name IBS is so vague and is absence of diagnose more that a diagnose, I wonder if any of you also have this "no diagnose" psychological problem with yourself or your family?YoursJerry


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

hi jerry2000 your IBS problems sound like the ones i know how to fix http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128769-feeling-alone/#entry806879scroll down at this link till you see my post of my safe foods.follow the advice there and only eat from my safe foods. it should help alot it will even get rid of the mucus


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

jerry2000 said:


> Merry Christmas and healty New Year I wish all of you sufferers here on this forum...Today I'd like not to talk about my symptoms (which are in a "ulcerative proctitis" state - urgency, hard to drive or sit, feeling my rectum is swolen, mucus...) but about another think.What bothers me the most, maybe even more that the whole pain and other things I suffer is the psychological issue. I mean the "no diagnose" issue. This is I think deliberating for me and also for my family. First of all for me. I am constantly looking for what is wrong and not finding peace in mind. I am not saying I want to be diagnosed of some Chron's disease or whatever else, but I do have problems and having a "paper" would certanly let me focus from trying to figure what is wrong with me to coping with what I am diagnosed with.Also my family. >Today I barely sat in the car for half hour. I am seen as a "nothing is wrong with you" from my wife and everything I say she says: "It is all in your head". The fact is nobody knows that. Even if doctors on col. find nothing it doesn't mean I have nothing. Look at it this way: Before they found Heliobacter x milion people did have "all in the head", after they found this bacteria suddenly half of the x people got a diagnose and could even be cured. EVen if it is only in my head, I'd still like to have a paper that this is the only thing that is wrong with me (a diagnose that I feel pain and urge to defecate because of my brains). I don't think I'll get this diasnose either. If I would have a paper, and I have a bad day my wife would see me as a bad day in my ilness and hold my hand and say to me: "You'll get through it, you are strong." Now the wife says: "You have nothing, stop moaning and listening to yourself". Do you see the major difference? For me and for my close ones?I feel like I lost someone who didn't die but is lost. You never know if he/she will come back or not, they say you have to find a conclusion to things to put them to rest. I think this ilness or "ilness" must also have some diagnose else I am just wondering in time...I don't know, as the name IBS is so vague and is absence of diagnose more that a diagnose, I wonder if any of you also have this "no diagnose" psychological problem with yourself or your family?YoursJerry


Hi Jerry - I understand this exactly.I would love to have a 'label' for my illness. Sometimes I want to say to people it is Crohn's as there is some awareness of this illness.I have actually been diagnosed as having Pelvic Floor Dysfunction, or Levator Ani Syndrome. But nobody knows what this is! Chrons would be easier to say!!!One thing I can say though is that I have now accepted I am ill and this is not something I will beat overnight or ever cure. But if I learn to adjust my lifestyle and relax a bit, perhaps it can be manageable. I am lucky as I have understanding people around me. I hope things get better.J


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

ziggy7 said:


> hi jerry2000 your IBS problems sound like the ones i know how to fix http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128769-feeling-alone/#entry806879scroll down at this link till you see my post of my safe foods.follow the advice there and only eat from my safe foods. it should help alot it will even get rid of the mucus


Ziggy - this is very interesting. A lot of those foods are on my safe list... and your exclusions are my risk foods too. Especially Soya. Can you tell me what the rationale behind this diet is? It it a low FODMAP diet, or something like that?I really struggle with fat... but can you eat any potatoes? You cannot just eat meet!!!!!


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Another thing Jerry - in addition to your nauseau, do you ever get real pain just in between your ribs? I am in agony there at the moment. It is worse after a bowel movement.... I think becaise my bio-feedback specialist has told me to push from the stomach. I think I have pushed too hard and damaged something!


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanx for the tip. But I have been tested for 57 foods and I don't have any alergies whatsoever to any of them :-(Tummy: I do get pain between my ribs, but now connected to defecation. Sometimes my rib carriage hurts on breathing, sometimes a lot. But I don't find it connected to my bowel movements.Today I had a few really sharp pains in my rectum somwehere (at least felt from there) but after BM they were gone. I am back to morning diahroea I think. I cried yesterday in the car, the pain was so severe and I felt a BM (which obviously is triggered by the pain).Today I thought and wouldn't be surprised to defecate only blood and mucus, I think if there is so much pain one day I expect something bad. But no, I've had normal than in the same BM very loose movement (I would say diahhroea), there wasn't any blood visible and any mucus (I see mucus when I DON'T have diahhroea but formed stool), but I had a LOT of GAS right before BM, really MUCH, but again, nothing on the paper, no mucus. How can this be? And I don't have rectal burning starting with BM but half hour later, it makes NO sense. Or if the pain is not originated in rectum/colon at all...I am leaning toward Ulcerative proctitis or colitis right now... but as there is no blood, is it still possible to have inflamation? The main symptom of UC is bloddy diahhroea I read. No blood can mean very mild disease, but severe rectal pain is not usualy symptom of a mild disease.I really don't know any more what to do.Levator Ani syndrome? What kind of doctor did diagnose you with that? I read that Levator Ani is "just" some minor pain from time to time... But you have simmilar symptoms that I have, this is definitely more than just a little pain now and then... But I am 100% that my anal sphincter (I found out when I apply cream) is painfull at the times I have more pain. I can press on it and I feel this same pain in my rectum. Just the proctologist told me he sees nothing wrong.I guess I'll have to wait colonoscopy to relax later ;-/ Hopefully.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS causes, for about 70% of people, something called rectal hypersensitivity. There isn't bleeding ulcers or other major structural damage, but the nerves are not working correctly. Some of the most painful conditions are when nerves go off when there is "no good reason" for them to be sending pain signals, and they only send them because they aren't working right.In people with rectal hypersensitivity at low to normal fill levels you get the kind of pain (and sometimes urgency) that other people only get it the rectum was full to the breaking point. You fill it up too much, eventually everyone feels pain.Pain after a BM can be from Levator Ani Syndrome or Proctalia Fugax. (usually PF is short like a few minutes to maybe half an hour and LAS can be more long term pain). Basically those are a muscle cramp like what is called a "charley horse" but in the pelvic floor/rectal muscles area rather than in the thigh or calf. PF is more like "I wanna die" pain and LAS can be more like "I'm sitting on a ball" pain. Basically same doctors that check the rectum and colon for anything else, but there really isn't a specific test for those, and not much in the way of treatments. They can do a test for rectal hypersensitivity, but usually it doesn't tell you more than just assessing the symptoms.I know it is hard to believe a lot of pain can be from "nothing" other than muscles cramping or nerves being "wonky" but as someone with diabetic neuropathy if there is any evidence of 2nd and 3rd degree burns on their feet even if it feels that bad a lot of the time. There is "nothing" going on other than nerve damage.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Kathleen.. sometimes I wonder if I don't have Levator Ani. (This was diagnosed by a bio-feedback team in London Jerry).I think some of the symptoms of pudendal neuralgia fit better.....- Weird arousal- Frequent urination- Pains in the perineum- Pains in the thigh, running right down my legsWhat I don't understand is how it isn't consistent. I think my illness must be combined with IBS as my stools vary differently and are affected by different foods........


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> IBS causes, for about 70% of people, something called rectal hypersensitivity. There isn't bleeding ulcers or other major structural damage, but the nerves are not working correctly. Some of the most painful conditions are when nerves go off when there is "no good reason" for them to be sending pain signals, and they only send them because they aren't working right.In people with rectal hypersensitivity at low to normal fill levels you get the kind of pain (and sometimes urgency) that other people only get it the rectum was full to the breaking point. You fill it up too much, eventually everyone feels pain.Pain after a BM can be from Levator Ani Syndrome or Proctalia Fugax. (usually PF is short like a few minutes to maybe half an hour and LAS can be more long term pain). Basically those are a muscle cramp like what is called a "charley horse" but in the pelvic floor/rectal muscles area rather than in the thigh or calf. PF is more like "I wanna die" pain and LAS can be more like "I'm sitting on a ball" pain. Basically same doctors that check the rectum and colon for anything else, but there really isn't a specific test for those, and not much in the way of treatments. They can do a test for rectal hypersensitivity, but usually it doesn't tell you more than just assessing the symptoms.I know it is hard to believe a lot of pain can be from "nothing" other than muscles cramping or nerves being "wonky" but as someone with diabetic neuropathy if there is any evidence of 2nd and 3rd degree burns on their feet even if it feels that bad a lot of the time. There is "nothing" going on other than nerve damage.


Thanx Kathleen. It must be true because I feal SEVER pain, maybe not severe in intensity but it is so unpleasant pain in the rectum, that I feel it like severe. And this pain causes me to get urge to defecate so I pass little or no stool (or even diahhroea). Like the whole motion of the rectum would be all wrong. Yesterday I STRUGGELED to have a BM but at the end I did a diahhroea. This seems like impossible, you strain hith hard stoll, not diahhroea, don't you? Like the signals and the muscles are not working in the continuum they used to. Also I get nausea before BW. I am not even sure if this is from intestine or my brain has connected defecation to something bad (in a sense, no not again, will it hurt etc... not in a sense it is dirty) and my brain sends me nausea before BW.Indeed it is hard to believe severe pain can not necessary mean severe ilness... But I have this tenesmus for little and pain (but funny, not much pain when defecation takes place alone) and nausea. My brains has this signal from the "intestine" that everything is very wrong down there and sends me a message when I wipe I'll see a lot of blood and a LOT of mucus. I don't know what will be in a month, but now there is none (maybe little mucus if stool is not very soft). Ok, there can be vierd consistency and usually more diahhroea type and wierd colors but I don't buy the color thing any more. I did 3 consecutive stool tests and there way no signs of blood, my iron is elevated so maybe I will need to be "puped of blood" every 4 months to return to normal, I can not reasonaby believe I bleed down there at any time with iron levels at 35 (10-28 is normal). I want to say that what I see in the toilet is not half as bad as my feelings are about the all wrong bowel sensations and pain. In my mind there is a huge inflammation down there right now, but there is no evidence that I am not wrong. Ok, colonoscopy is the only test for inflammation, but as I read Ulcerative colitis starts with bloddy diahhroeas way before you get so bad pain you can not sit in car because it hurts so much you feel a false bowel movement.Not to mention at some times it hurts so bad I have a feeling I am so badly ill I'll die or end up in ER :-( Obviously this is a "real" feeling, but when I think it is not based on any evidence I am so severly ill. I am starting to think I have some kind of general anxiety disorder because of this bowel situation. And it is making it worse. Is the nausea in the morning before BM really from instestine? Or am I just so anxious to go to the toilet so soon in the morning I get nausea. This is a big question.Is the morning urgency (10 minutes after I wake up MAX) really because intestine is so ill or is my brain so worried I get so anxiuos and have a bowel movement. After all every second week I have job in the morning and every second week in the afternoon. When I have it in the morning I used to wake up at 4 AM!!! And the clock was set to 7:30 AM! And I couldn't sleep any more... Is this psychological issue? Not to tell (this was before my more severe problems from november till now) I woke up at 4AM and I had BM at 7.00. Not 7.10 or 6:50 but 7:00, max 3-5 minutes +- It was kind of scary to have diahhroea at 7 every day. Why not at 5, I was awake... And now, sometimes I get up at 7 and I have BW immediately. If I sleep in the weekends till 9 I'll have BM at 9:10. What kind of inflamation in bowel can this be?I'll see next wekk I am supposed to go to a hotel for 3 night. Until now all this years I have more diahhroea and this things something was really really wierd. When I went to travel somwhere diahhroea was gone the first minute. Like the brain stopped it! 20 years ago I had normal BM at home but in vacation I was so constipated I needed the medicine to be able to go every 3 days... I really don't think the problems will stop when I am gone now as I can not be without early morning BM for 2 month now, but if I would get constipation in this 3 days I would think it is all in the brains... I don't say this years I have constioation in vacation as I don't, but I go once in 2 days and I get quite hard stool but I don't need medication. I would say it is "normal" stool. The last vacation for 1 week I had in september and I didn't have morning urgencies then. I wonder what now will happen in this 3 days, but I fear I am "way deeper" now and it won't stop because I am so scared.I guess I must have anxiety attacks if I feel some days I'll die of this pain. Clearly if I am thinking logically (my mind isn't), how much is a chance this pain is serious without any evidence of having blood in my stool.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

About the sensitivity, I can relate to that. On proctoscopy, he found nothing. He was pressing on something (I guess it was hemmerhoid) and asking me if it hurts. I said no but it is terribly unpleasant. I later thought that it hurt, it was so unpleasant feeling it hurst, not a sharp pain but a deliberating dull ache when he was pressing there. And it is the exact same pain I have now, it is a dull deliberating pain. And not just pain, the sensation is so unpleasant, not only painfull. Like someone would stick something in my rectum about 10cm inside and pressing really hard to a point where it hurts from the preassure. The whole anal canal hurt that day, but he told me everythings looks normal. I don't know what is higher up yet, but I do have pain in my last 10 cm and it has been checked. So this is also my evidence something can hurt and looks like normal...On that subject, my stomack hurt so bad 6 years ago I was in agony. I ended in ER they gave me something for tha pain, didn't help anything, I even lost vision to read and I thought I was dying (see the pattern) but it was from the antispasmotic. I ended up in gastroscopy where I thought huge inflamation or ulcer will be found. Found NOTHING! He even said I have a stomach like a baby. I told him maybe 1 month ago I had ulcers, he told me: impossible, there would be scarves seen. You have a little little too much acid, and stomach is looking like in a baby.And I was in such pain 6 months before and many times after gastroscopy and stomach hurst even now some days... This was the first my encounter that TERRIBLE PAIN <> TERMINAL ILNESS. Well, it help to know that but it is still deliberating in the daily strugle to live normaly


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have just found out where at least one of my pain is coming from. If anybody can help me with anatomy, I would be very grateful...I was sitting and I have hard time sitting as there is some pain inside. When I put a lubricated finger in my anus, not much, about 1cm maybe, the wall that goes to my front of the body, toward the scrotum and perineum, is terribly painfull on pressing. "Other 3 walls" of the anal canal are not. This is no mehhorhoid, as it isn't felt like any lump or bump. Maybe I would say this wall is more stiff than the other 3 positions of the canal... Is this the muscle? Levator ani?


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Jerry - when I have bio-feedback, my therapist presses on what she calls 'trigger points' inside my rectum. They are very painful. She says these are points around my pelvic floor that are in spasm.....I think it is more like pudendal neuralagia ..... the whole area has problems...


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

TummyDepressed: What kind of doctor makes bio-feedback in the rectum?


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

jerry2000 said:


> TummyDepressed: What kind of doctor makes bio-feedback in the rectum?


My specialist has the title of Bio-Feedback Physiotherapist......


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanx, I won't go to UK but at least as can see this is a profession ;-) I have never heard of it. What does it do to you? Is it "talk", does she massage you, put some needels in you etc?Just one more question about your life. Do you / did you have a sitting job? I've had a sitting job since I was 20, I am a computer programmer :-/ Talking about Levator Ani syndrome reminds me that it could be connected to the fact I sat for 8-10 hours a day most of my life (I am 42 now). Anyway, I try to jog now for 1 hour daily, but I can not it is too cold and I have many colds this weeks. Not the best joggers time of the year.Today more wierd things happened to me. I had 2 BM up to now both not very hard but not D today (yeah!), first was ok, on the second I got a real sharp pain when passing stooll (NOT HARD STOOL but soft) and I had some more sharper pains in an hour. I understand such pain if my BW would be severe constipation, ok if could be fissure, but only the second time 3 hours later? I somehow don't buy it. This is more wierd things happening.Do you have any such experiences also?


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Jerry, the situation you describe from inside the rectum with your finger sounds like maybe a prostate problem?


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Jerry - So far I have had 4 sessions of bio-feedback....Session one - was with a whole team of ladies! It was a bit embarrassing but I didn't really mind! I had to lay on my side in the prone position. They first inserted some needles into me that gave readings. They then inserted a balloon and blew it up until it hurt. They then filled a balloon with water and asked me to expel it, (I could not).Session two - I was introduced to my therapist. We sat and just spoke for one hour. She explained how the bowel works and what is happening. She also told me that she thought my problem was that my pelvic floor was too tight. It doesn't relax like other people so doesn't let stool through.Session three - Some more talking. Describing my symptoms. She then made me sit on a chair and told me how to push on the toilet. I was told too push from abdomen, not my rectum. I then had to lay prone and she gave me a digital massage.Session four - More talking about symptoms and internal massage. It is quite painful as she pushes what she says are 'trigger points'. My next session is in January.Afterwards I sometimes worse, I think because of the massage. But I can understand what she is telling me. I feel my BM's are quicker, but I am getting more stomach pain now.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

On the job - yes, I sit at a desk always!!! 8-10 hours, working on computers. We are very similar! It does seem that things have been worse over the last 18 months, when I am spending more time sat at my desk!Also, the jogging is how I get some relief. However, I am worried this is not the right thing now in case we have Pudendal Nerve problems! Because apparently jogging can make pudendal nerve worse....! If we have this, we should only swim apparently!!


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know but I do know that if I have a headache I have a headache. If my leg hurts my leg hurts. But if I have a burning pain in my rectum and scrotum I feel like I am going to die :-( I don't know why is this connection.Tummy, you are constipated, you don't have diahhroea like me?I went to 2 days vacation and I still had all the problems, urgency 10 minutes after waking up in bed. I felt bad, pain in my rectum all the time (except night) and no relief although I didn't sit for 2 days at all. The only relief is to sit on the toilet seat, this puts my muscles somehow in a position the pain goes away.I am now reading the book I bought about exercises for healty pelvic floor, I will do the excercies 2 times a day for 30 minutes, combined with walking or running every day and see what happens.I am also drinking St. John's Wart now for my depression and anxiety attacks.Me and my wife both think I need a psychiatrist. But there is a difference. She thinks "my head" was preocupied with simple problems in the "butt" and I got so anxious. And I think my rectum problems/urgency/tenesmus/diahhroea etc etc is what I call THE CAUSE. Because there was no dfiagnose yet, no releif, I started getting panic attacks and now I am not sure if my dying thought are not worse than my phisical problems.The minute I have to go to the toilet or is preparing me to go (can be half an hour) I get very unconfortable and sweatty. First I thought why I have this wrong feeling just to go to the toilet, but then again, it can make sense after all... I've had pain with defecation sometimes and got anxious. I thought I saw blood and was looking for wierd color (wrong to do!) and it didn't make me happy. I tested stooll 3 times for blood and when I was taking sample I got so shaky I could hardly walk (no kidding!). I think now somehow this stresfull events made me connect urge to defecate with general anxiety. Is this possible? To be affected like this? EVen if my stool and defecation is ok some day now, I still shiver when I go :-( This is not normal. Felling like I'll die is not normal. Maybe I will, but there is no lab evidence that I am seriously ill. Maybe I am, but there is nothing at the moment pointing me in that direction. I should NOT be SO SCARED. I could be a little angry on this problems I have, but I don't think I have any indication that my life is ending at 42. That is why I think my reactions are not healthy, my feelings are not healthy.


----------



## DixieRebel (Jan 8, 2011)

Jerry, I read your posts with interest. I have had the same symptoms as you and many others with the anxiety that accompanies these things. I am only writing to you Jerry to offer some sort of comfort as I know what it's like to lay awake at night and think the worst of what you have and that it maybe something more sinister. I had the feeling of a lump or just an uncomfortable feeling in the lower part of my colon near the anus and thought the worst that it could be cancer. I had all the blood work done and it came back good and also had an internal exam. That was a good eight years ago and I still have these problems. What I have noticed with my CFS which also incorporates IBS is that it runs in cycles, I had pain in my testicles for a number of years, three I think from memory. I had a constant sore throat for five years straight, everyday, day in day out at different pain values. I went to three different ENT,s and they all came back saying it seemed to be from my Chronic Fatuigue Syndrome and if it had been cancer I would have been long gone. I also had nausea very badly for three or so years. Now these things seem to come and last for periods of about two to three months on average and go. Jerry, one of the main things you can try and do is keep a lid on the anxiety, as I say this I am going through a bought of it myself so I know how easy it is to say that but how hard it is to do.I hope through my post you can see there are others out there that are also in the same situation as you and take some relief that you are not alone.Shanequote name='jerry2000' timestamp='1289911009' post='812666']Thanx for all the answers. I thought that stool should be one colour and one consistency in one movement. But I can have soft stool in the morning and in the afternoon I have small pebble stool with soft one.I have decided now to share my story:As I have burning inside my rectum for a year now and I felt some wierd bump 3-4 cm in the rectum I got very worried and start looking at the stool as you told. Looking at stoll it seems never calm a person :-( I hope if and when there is blood, it is evident more than 2 brown colours.Also before I have bowl movement this 14 days (when the burning is constant) I feel very uncomfortable for 30 minutes before I go to the toilet. Then it is ok (just inside it burns still). At night even the burning goes away, it is aggrevated by sitting. Warm bath helps, sauna helps, I am running 4km every day now and during running it doesn't burn. SOmetimes I feel I am imaginaring everything, but I am not.I did have thrombosed external hem. twice and my whole family is hemorrhoid by genetics :-(I do have a proctoscopy tommorow appointed and I am scared to death the lump I felt may be anal cancer. I am a cancer worrier. I still hope it is internal hem. though. I am 41 years old, nonsmoker, no anal intercouse. THe internal hem. wouldn't explain the burning pain in rectum though. I have used hem. medication and olive oil but putting my finger inside is painfull (no lumps first 4 cm) and I figured that it is better to leave it alone.I am still scared to death. I've had all kind of problems for the last 6-8 years. Now I am kind of "OK" (only rectal problem). 6 years ago I had such stomach burning I ended on gastroscopy. THey found a very nice stomach only... And I was a day before gastroscopy in such pain I couldn't sleep. Then it transferred to colon (mucus, flatulence to die of, mixing diahhroea and constipation)... I didn't want't to go to colonoscopy I was to afraid it is a terminal cancer. Over the last yeast it is better, no more mucus, no pain in abdomen. Or let's say rarely. No more nausea, 3 week nausea 6 years ago and I lost 8 kg :-( Last year I have this burning anal problem and bad feeling before emptying my bowel. I had such bouts in martch and june and till november I was better, just a small burning after going to the tolet.Now I gor scared again when feeling a lump before defecation when I tried olive oil I have early morning diahrroea (no mucus, no blood) and rectal pain all day long. And all day I think what could be wrong now. It obviously wasn't colon cancer killing me 6 years ago as I think I would be death by now.To sum up my introduction, this aren't only problem I got. Some of my joint are painfull (no swelling or redness just pain), like some finger joins. I've had so much pain in arm for 4 years I did all the tests, nothing found. 8 years ago before my gastro problem began I had 2 years of testicle pain. It was terrible, I did all the tests and go to urologist and found nothing. I had a burning pain on the tip of my penis, frequent urinating but no bacteria in urine. Then it stoped. Now it came again in november together with burning in rectum. I think rectal pain somehow goes to testacle pain, it transferred, but 8 years ago I had just testable pain and 1 year ago just rectal pain.Now I am more desperate than ever and my wife has enough of me and thinks I am nuts and there is nothing wrong with me. And that doesn't feel me better although I kind of understand her also.YoursJerryPS - Sorry about my language I am from Europe, English is not my native language.[/quote]


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for sharing that with me. Did you have colonoscopy also?


----------



## DixieRebel (Jan 8, 2011)

Jerry, I have not had a colonoscopy as yet but I am booked in for one, mind you, that could take over a year to happen in the public system. As I said, if it was colon cancer I would have been long gone by now as I have had this problem for fourteen years and CFS for twenty. My doctor suggested having one only because I was 51 years old and if the is a polop then they can get it before any damage is done but as far as he is concerned all is well.Shane


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Jerry - sorry I have not been in touch for a while.I would say that I struggle to pass stool, but not that I am constipated. It is because my body doesn't relax and allow me to pass stool. Very often I have varying stool just like you. And all the same pain....... as you know.I have been doing a lot of research in Pudendal Nerve Entrapment. I think I have this, along with IBS at the same time. I have found dome things that help. I will pm you about them...J


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanx. I am doing the pelvic floor excersises 2 times a day now, and it is 6 days so I can not say I am better.Most scary thing is when I open my eyes in the morning I start to feel bowel movement is preparing. Long ago before I went I felt ok, preparing ;-) Sometimes men may feel good when BM is preparing and stool is passing prostate ;-) But now any more, now I feel wierd and uncomfortable, but luckyly soon I have this stong BM and I am ok then (then my rectal and/or testicular pain starts after some time). Sometimes I have near diahhroea sometimes not but on the soft side anyway. If it is soft it is usually consistently soft, if it is harder there are hard, soft areas, different colours, more scary looking. Sorry I was so detailed.Is this something in my bowel or is this my mind that I have to go when I wake up. Not after breakfast, but IMMEDIATELY (sometimes all sleepy not completely waken up). It never happens at night and never before 7am. Usually it doesn't wake me up, I am awake for some minutes before I feel it is coming. That's wierd, if there would be something in my colon, where does it go by night???DixieRebel: I know how long you have to wait for colonoscopy, here also. And as my iron levels are too high and my FOB tests 3 times were negative they think it is not an urgent thing to do...


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have now scheduled colonoscopy for 2.2.2011. I hope they find nothing major.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have done colonoscopy today. Preparation was nothing bad for me. The procedure was as paintfull as I could handle. More and I would not be able to handle. Terrible pain first 10 minutes till he got colonoscope pulling back...They found a mall 0.5mm polyp and resected it and they found hemmorhoids.THAT'S ALL!They didn't find why I have such problems. But I don't have cancer and probobally not UC or Chron's either (they took some biopsy but nothing was visable to be inflamed).I still don't know what is wrong. I hope Jackmat Esther will now retire.Doctor told me I go to the urologist, that this may be prostate problem.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

jerry2000 said:


> I still don't know what is wrong. I hope Jackmat, Esther will now retire.


If you're convinced that Esther is causing the problems, you should be able to tell it to p!ss off!


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

I will tell her now. I am not convinced of anything, but doctors don't know what is wrong with me, but they have ruled out SERIOUS diseases. That's good enough for me, although I will have to still live in pain for some time.


----------



## jerry2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am back to tell you a story... Jackmat was absolutely right, unfortunately. I remember you my friend so many times you don't even know it...There is such thing as ESTHER in the head! I believe it now, allthough I once again believe that this time I am seriously ill with some neurological disease far worse than cancer and the symptoms are so much more fearfull that with colon I had last year, but... you were right in 1 thing: ESTHER WILL BE BACK.And it is. She left me about 1 or 2 after coloscopy. Slowly, the pain subsided in my rectum. It is far from OK, I get colon and stomach problems often, but I am not afraid of them and they go in a day or few days.I though I will live a happy life, but in september it hit me again. First I started having hands and arms tremor at night and my arm or hand (one or the other) would fall asleep (feel numb). I wasn't scared as 3 fingers on my left hand also hurt me for 6 months now and no, it is not Carpal tunnel, has been checked by a doctor.On october 2nd, twitching started, you know the muscles that twitch. First I had a finger thitch in index finger that wouldn't go away for 10 hours. I googled and found this dreadful disease that has NO HOPE. NONE. I won't mention it here. My twitching gor worse and all over the body in next 2 days. 2 weeks later I went to neurologist because I didn't want to repeat the coloscopy mistake. He found nothing on the clinical, told me I could go to EMG which is painfull, but... I got in such a scare when I was at nevrologist that I didn't go to any EMG afterwards. I got new symptoms during the next month, I have tingling in my arms at day also, I have feet problems, mnost of the twitching there and they hurt, I have no weakness but the inner arches hurt and cramp for 6 weeks now.I thought I was at the lowest last year, but it was not, this year I am more scared and I think this time I will die for sure with this horrible disease.But all in all, Jackmat was right, if I am again not sick (although having neuro problems because of anxiety is more unusual than colon problems) than Esther DOES EXIST...Take care


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

[quote name='Jackmat' I have looked again at your original post in which you said "on vacation I allways have normal stools .."What does that tell you????All the best.Jackmat[/quote]Same as what i was thinking. Is there something you don't like about using your own bathroom? Cos otherwise, it wouldn't make sense if you went ok everywhere else except home.


----------

